
We still see the world like the mathematician and poet who first mapped it - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/81/maps/we-are-all-ancient-mapmakers
======
gus_massa
About the maps of Paris, I think the original publication is
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/326978295_Psycholog...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/326978295_Psychological_Maps_of_Paris)
In page 89 it says:

> _They were told further that their sketch should not resemble a tourist map
> of Paris, but ought to express their personal view._

So it's not surprising that they don't look like a tourist map.

~~~
ptah
yes, they were being asked to make it different from tourist map

